# Dometic Fridge



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I am having a problem with my fridge in the camper running on propane. When I switch it over to propane it comes on, but soon clicks off. It runs fine on electricity, but I am constantly having to stop when I am on the road to check to see if it is still working when on propane.
Does anyone have any experience with this kind of problem, and a possible fix for it?
I forgot to mention that is an older model Savanna 5th wheel trailer made by Fleetwood. A 1996 model to be exact. It has been a good RV, but this problem with the fridge is a pain.
If anyone can give me some tips on fixing it, I will dance at your next wedding.

Thanks,

Tinman


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you have air in your propane line? 

Sometimes you have to cycle them 3-4 times before all the air is out. 

Second thing to check is for mud dauber nests in the air inlet or exhaust outlet. 

Could also be a bad thermocoupler on the pilot?


----------



## mikec91 (Feb 9, 2014)

Make sure u don't have dirt dobber nest were the pilot light is


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Just had the same problem on a '95 Southwind. Open the outside panel to get to the fridge controls. On the far right side is a galvanized cover held on by a screw and over the propane burner. I think you might find that the propane flame is not staying "ON". Have someone switch the fridge control from AC to gas while you watch the burner. If the burner lights and then goes out is an indication of a thermocouple issue. It can be defective or just dirty. I was able to take a piece of sandpaper and clean the end of the thermocouple. Worked like a champ.

If it is a thermocouple problem - the flame will ignite but the control kills the gas valve if it hasn't gotten a voltage signal from the thermocouple after about 30 - 45 seconds. That is a safety feature to assure there is not a build-up of unignited propane gas.

The box home supply stores sell universal thermocouples and if yours is defective, you might take it and compare the threads to see if it will fit. If not the universal one on the net will probably do the job and they are inexpensive, unless you buy the Dometic one.

I have used this site several times to find remedys for issues with my RV. Have found discontinued and discounted circuit boards and spot on advice for repairing and replacing various components.

http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

The other RV forum I use, and it is very good, is:

www.rv.net

SG2


----------

